# The Captain's Salmon



## Captain Morgan (Feb 5, 2007)

best I've ever made....cedar planked, onion crusted with
a lemon-butter cream sauce.











Soak planks for at least 2 hours.
Just prior  to cooking, lightly oil (olive) the side of the plank that the fish will be on.
Place plank on the grill indirect and let it
warm up.

Now it's time to prepare the salmon.  If you
are not removing the skin, place it skin-side down.
Sprinkle on just a bitof lemon zest, salt and pepper.Put a layer of good honey dijon mustard on the top of the fish.  
Take a can of French's Fried Onions, and pour into
a bag....LIGHTLY crush the onions with the bottom
of a pan.  
Now add the crushed onions to the top of the salmon..it will stick to the mustard.



















I then cook directly over the coals for 5 to 10
minutes to let the plank get a chance to start 
smoking.  Then I move to indirect and let the
plank flavor the fish as it cooks.  Use a fork
to test when the fish flakes...it's done.  You can
easily overcook salmon and dry it out...depends
on your tastes for doneness to say when it is done.
Depending on how hot your grill is, total cooking time can be somewhere between 10 and 20 minutes.





Preparing the sauce.  This is a classic buerre blanc sauce with a little twist.

You'll need

White white ( I used a Sauvignon Blanc), shallot, heavy (whipping) cream, unsalted butter, salt, white pepper, a fresh lemon, fresh dill, maple
syrup, brown sugar.

Mince the shallot.  Add to a sauce pan with the
wine and vinegar. Reduce the wine and vinegar.
Add the heavy cream, maple syrup
and brown sugar.  Whisk to combine.
Now whisk in a small piece of cold butter, and
keep adding small pieces until done.  Now add
the lemon juice, and mix well.  Don't 
over whip the sauce.

This sauce must be kept warm until serving..otherwise it will break down.









Pour this over the salmon when there's 
about 5 minutes of cooking time left.











I screwed up the sauce (wasn't cooking in my kitchen), too much
cream and it didn't firm up, but tasted great.

The smokey salmon, the crunch of the onions, the lemon butter flavors
with a hint of sweetness and dill....Fabulous.

Thanks to K Kruger and Jim Minion for help developing this recipe.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 5, 2007)

Jim, can you reuse planks or are they one and done...if I ate fish I would try it...but...


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 5, 2007)

you can re use the planks if you didn't burn em up ...wash it well and
put it in the freezer in a plastic bag so it want spoil...got fish juice in it you know...


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 5, 2007)

That looks real good Cappy! Did you post that recipe in the recipe section?


----------



## Finney (Feb 5, 2007)

We've been making chicken with the dijon mustard / onion crust for years.  Never thought about using it on salmon.


----------



## jminion1 (Feb 5, 2007)

Cappy
Nice job looks great.

Greg
Out here in the PNW they sale salmon planks 1" to 1 1/4" thick, they will run 2 bolts through the blank width wise to keep them from splitting lenght wise. These are use to cook and then they will serve the slmon on the plank. Poeple have used the same set of planks for a number of years.

Jim


----------



## Finney (Feb 5, 2007)

Just need to figure how much it will take to give *100 people*   a sample and it will make a good "Anything Butt" at SOTB.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 5, 2007)

well that's what I'm thinking of...provided you pay for it.
However, I'm worried about judges who don't like fish...there's a big
wow factor, but there were people at the party last night
who just didn't want to try it.  A couple did and loved it.
I hate judges that have food dislikes!  And I don't know
if SOTB is going back to "celebrity judges" or SCBA judges.
I think I'd fare better with the SCBA judges. 

Also don't have a backup plan, but there's plenty of time.
I could always go back to the FIRST PLACE AWARD WINNING
PEACH COBBLER AND ICE CREAM.


----------



## Finney (Feb 5, 2007)

Well I'm not paying for your entry.... so you might want to do something cheaper.  :damnfunny  :damnfunny  :damnfunny


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 5, 2007)

I'll pay for the entry if you just buy the fish....I get to keep the trophy though.  One of us needs to bring the trophy back home to this board.


----------



## Finney (Feb 5, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I'll pay for the entry if you just buy the fish....I get to keep the trophy though.  One of us needs to bring the trophy back home to this board.



I said your entry (the fish)... not your entry fee.  We both know there is extra entry fee for the "ATB".  You're on your own.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Feb 5, 2007)

Looks awesome Cap'n !


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 5, 2007)

Looks good Cap. The wife had planked salmon the other night at the restaurant we went to. She loved it. I'm going to make this for her.
Thanks


----------



## Cliff H. (Feb 5, 2007)

Never had it before but it do look good.  Wonder if you could do a catfish the same way ?


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Feb 5, 2007)

Sweet Jim.  Gotta try the planks next time.


----------



## Finney (Feb 5, 2007)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> Never had it before but it do look good.  Wonder if you could do a catfish the same way ?


You can do anything with catfish.   
Upscale, down home...  Grilled, fried....  everything.


----------



## john a (Feb 5, 2007)

Capt,

I'm not a seafood guy but you're making me wish I were.


----------



## Griff (Feb 5, 2007)

Cap'n

What kind of salmon was that? You know sockeye, king, etc, or, and I'll loose all kinds of respect for you, farmed fish?

Griff


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 5, 2007)

I think is way kingeye.


----------



## Finney (Feb 5, 2007)

He bought them from a farmer that grows them in the back 40.


----------



## Griff (Feb 5, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I think is way kingeye.



Huh?

Griff


----------



## Finney (Feb 5, 2007)

Griff said:
			
		

> Captain Morgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly. :P


----------



## Bruce B (Feb 6, 2007)

Finney said:
			
		

> Cliff H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can't make my wife eat it. [smilie=a_whyme.gif]  :scratch  [smilie=puppydogeyes.gif]


----------



## Finney (Feb 6, 2007)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can't make my wife eat it. [smilie=a_whyme.gif]  :scratch  [smilie=puppydogeyes.gif][/quote:it9sa37f]

I bet I could. :twisted:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 6, 2007)

I meant to say kingeye (joke).  Sorry to tell you it was farmed in Chile.
That's all they had.  Don't get a lot of fresh salmon on this coast.


----------



## Bobberqer (Feb 28, 2007)

That looks absolutely fabulous, Cappy... Kingeye???    lol... Fresh, Ocean caught, Salmon round here is $17-$18 a pound... worth it every once in  while though... the other stuff, Farmed , runs anywhere from $5.99- $9.99 a pound


----------

